# Oh, Tommy Boy!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Out of coat, but here's our boy!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

He is stunning!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Just _beautiful_, if that is the word for such a handsome dog!
From a novice re showing: great fluidity (if that is a word) and expression captured by the photographer, and I love his mouth (!!) 
Thanks for sharing, your wholistic approach really shows through in such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks spectacular! Great pictures! I always enjoy seeing your dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks as if he's walking on air!! Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> He looks as if he's walking on air!! Absolutely STUNNING!


 
His movement as a puppy is why I agreed to keep him - I was going to sell him but my husband, for the first time in 30 years of marriage, said "No. This one stays."

It's fun for me to see photos of him "working", because living with him, we know what a big doofus sweetheart he is. He's silly and goofy and happy and as inclined to be a mud dog as his mother.

It's like when I was a kid and we'd see Dad going from his weekend grubbies to his suit and tie on Monday.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic!!! I love Tommy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! He looks like he has awesome movement.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Beautiful! He looks like he has awesome movement.


Thank you Gibson and Zoom!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous boy, absolutely stunning. Your hubby has a good eye!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tommy*

Tommy is a REAL LOOKER!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Gorgeous boy, absolutely stunning. Your hubby has a good eye!


 
LOL - so he reminds us!


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

He is so handsome how old is he? He looks about the age of my middle boy. You are so lucky to have such a handsome boy and it looks like he knows he is handsome also.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Once in awhile those men are right.  Tommy is gorgeous and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking good, Laura!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My three boys said:


> He is so handsome how old is he? He looks about the age of my middle boy. You are so lucky to have such a handsome boy and it looks like he knows he is handsome also.


 
He turned 3 this June. And he has NO idea how handsome he is! LOL He's just "Tommy" and he loves to show and considers it a really fun game.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Looking good, Laura!


And so is your girl!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks-I should see if Dale would mind if I posted her pictures here. He does a great job!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks-I should see if Dale would mind if I posted her pictures here. He does a great job!


He sure does!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous. Just, gorgeous!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a great expression he has! Tommy is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yowza! His trot is amazing! I also love his 'serious' face in the third pic. What a handsome fellow!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Yowza! His trot is amazing! I also love his 'serious' face in the third pic. What a handsome fellow!


 
(He's faking. )


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy is a very handsome fella!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Out of coat, but here's our boy!


Hes beautiful! I do have a question, because I know nothing about showing (but find it interesting). What does out of coat mean regarding this boy that looks to me like he has plenty of coat? A beautiful coat at that!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> (He's faking. )


 
ROFL, that's funny!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KaMu said:


> Hes beautiful! I do have a question, because I know nothing about showing (but find it interesting). What does out of coat mean regarding this boy that looks to me like he has plenty of coat? A beautiful coat at that!


 
Thank you. Right now, while he has length, he has very little undercoat. It's been a very hot summer!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, not only is Tommy very handsome, but you could write the golden standard on his facial expression! Lovely youngster.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Laura, not only is Tommy very handsome, but you could write the golden standard on his facial expression! Lovely youngster.


 
Awwww... thanks! He's a sweetie, for sure. I sure wish Gini'd had a chance to know him - she'da kissed that zipper right off his face!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Such great topline! And that face of his just begs to be kissed!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply breathtaking!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was wondering what out of coat meant. If that's out of coat, then him IN coat must be something to see. He's a great looking dog.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It was good to listen to your husband! Tommy is so gorgeous. After his breed CH I would be glad to take him off your hands. I'm not kidding!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He looks great and his movement is awesome!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> It was good to listen to your husband! Tommy is so gorgeous. After his breed CH I would be glad to take him off your hands. I'm not kidding!


He already is a CH, and I sincerely doubt that The Dogfather would take too kindly to anyone taking him off our hands!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gorgeous side gait!


----------

